# Kuhli Loachs with small Tiger Barbs?



## jrury (Feb 23, 2012)

http://AqAdvisor.com/AquStockImage....00912072116:,5:200909300232:,13:200909300079:

I want to get 3 Kuhli Loachs but will my 3 tiger barbs (may get to more) that are about an inch long kill or constantly harass them? i have a 10 gallon now with an aqueon 20 filter and pool filter sand as substrate.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Tiger barbs are very aggresive fish and are known to nip, and harrased most tankmates even if in optimal group conditions as they are very insecure. I would not recommend kuhli loaches for a tank with an unsuitable school of tiger barbs as they are likely to show aggression towards the other Fish. There also are multpiple other differential requirements. Kuhli, and tiger barbs are both schooling fish and for best results with minimal aggression exhibited towards the other fish. You ideally should have 10 tiger barbs, and 6 kuhli loaches. Which would be severely over stcking your tank, most likely resulting in the death of the inhabitants for multpiple reasons, all linked with over stocking. Kuhli loaches and tiger barbs are very boisterous, active fish that ideally shoul be in a minimum tank size of around 20 gallons 2 feet. For optimal, prefered conditions. And the aggression exhibited towards the kuhlis will be very high and they will most likely due of stress

Good luck!


----------



## jrury (Feb 23, 2012)

Mo said:


> Tiger barbs are very aggresive fish and are known to nip, and harrased most tankmates even if in optimal group conditions as they are very insecure. I would not recommend kuhli loaches for a tank with an unsuitable school of tiger barbs as they are likely to show aggression towards the other Fish. There also are multpiple other differential requirements. Kuhli, and tiger barbs are both schooling fish and for best results with minimal aggression exhibited towards the other fish. You ideally should have 10 tiger barbs, and 6 kuhli loaches. Which would be severely over stcking your tank, most likely resulting in the death of the inhabitants for multpiple reasons, all linked with over stocking. Kuhli loaches and tiger barbs are very boisterous, active fish that ideally shoul be in a minimum tank size of around 20 gallons 2 feet. For optimal, prefered conditions. And the aggression exhibited towards the kuhlis will be very high and they will most likely due of stress
> 
> Good luck!


Cool thanks for the info. if i get the loachs the barbs will be moved to my moms tank. how about 3 Loachs alone in the tank? or maybe like 5-7 small fish what would you recommend?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I would get 6 ember tetras and a male Betta as both tiger barbs and kuhli loaches are not best suited for such a small tank


----------



## jrury (Feb 23, 2012)

Mo said:


> I would get 6 ember tetras and a male Betta as both tiger barbs and kuhli loaches are not best suited for such a small tank


yeah I'm hopping to get a larger tank very soon and use the 10 as a shrimp only.


----------



## Adamson (Feb 5, 2012)

Don't worry about it, Tiger Barbs are not as aggressive as the people on this forum will have you believe.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

A note about the kuhli loaches, you won't see them as much if you don't have them in groups of 6 or more. When my kuhli school dropped below 5 , I hardly ever saw the little buggers (as adorable as they are). I would just hold out on getting more fish until you have a tank large enough to house them. For kuhlis that is going to be As a good rule of thumb, never buy a fish if your current tanks aren't large enough. Many things can happen in between now and when you plan to have a new tank.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Adamson said:


> Don't worry about it, Tiger Barbs are not as aggressive as the people on this forum will have you believe.


 
I would agree they are not necessarily aggresive. However that doesn't change that they will often nip fins and they are very active fish that need more space then a 10g.. and should have a larger group then 3.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

No one can seriously argue the scientific evidence, which is that shoaling fish maintained in too small a group will usually show increased aggression. Nor can anyone argue that the Tiger Barb as a species is naturally more nippy/aggressive by nature. Whether or not these traits are heightened or lessened can be due to a number of factors such as water parameters, tank size, number in the group, tankmates, foods, tank decor, light...whatever. But we do know the "normal" behaviours, and planning for those is always the best and wisest course of action.

Nature made fish the way they are, through evolution of each species relevant to its habitat, and none of us is going to change this no matter what we may think or try.

Byron.


----------



## jrury (Feb 23, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> A note about the kuhli loaches, you won't see them as much if you don't have them in groups of 6 or more. When my kuhli school dropped below 5 , I hardly ever saw the little buggers (as adorable as they are). I would just hold out on getting more fish until you have a tank large enough to house them. For kuhlis that is going to be As a good rule of thumb, never buy a fish if your current tanks aren't large enough. Many things can happen in between now and when you plan to have a new tank.


my mom has a 55 that they move to when they get larger. i just want one of my own would like a small community tank after the barbs get large and move out but don't know what kind of fish would work.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

jrury said:


> my mom has a 55 that they move to when they get larger. i just want one of my own would like a small community tank after the barbs get large and move out but don't know what kind of fish would work.


There are lots of options for a 10g, and by selecting the smaller fish species you can have more which makes it a more interesting tank than just a fish or two, as fish do interact with each other. Some of hte "dwarf" species will have water preferences and being wild caught these can be more important, so kn owing you tap water hardness and pH will allow some of us to suggest suitable fish.

Byron.


----------



## jrury (Feb 23, 2012)

Byron said:


> There are lots of options for a 10g, and by selecting the smaller fish species you can have more which makes it a more interesting tank than just a fish or two, as fish do interact with each other. Some of hte "dwarf" species will have water preferences and being wild caught these can be more important, so kn owing you tap water hardness and pH will allow some of us to suggest suitable fish.
> 
> Byron.


thanks and I'm thinking about getting maybe 9 neon tetras would that be good with a few shrimp and nit sure about the tap hardness and ph but its from a well if that changes anything. will check once i get home


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

jrury said:


> my mom has a 55 that they move to when they get larger. i just want one of my own would like a small community tank after the barbs get large and move out but don't know what kind of fish would work.


With less than 6, you'll hardly ever see the little bugger, even with ideal water conditions. Trust me. I've been there. This is a highly social species and needs buddies. Kept singly you are likely never to see it or it will die of stress.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

jrury said:


> thanks and I'm thinking about getting maybe 9 neon tetras would that be good with a few shrimp and nit sure about the tap hardness and ph but its from a well if that changes anything. will check once i get home


I would not cram neons into a 10g myself; as noted in our profile, a 24-inch tank is the minimum recommended for a group of neon tetra. We can find some very colourful smaller fish, once we know the params to narrow them down.


----------



## jrury (Feb 23, 2012)

Byron said:


> I would not cram neons into a 10g myself; as noted in our profile, a 24-inch tank is the minimum recommended for a group of neon tetra. We can find some very colourful smaller fish, once we know the params to narrow them down.


ammonia is 0 
nitrate is 0 
nitrite is almost 0 
hardness is 8

how about a 20L tank. what would work as far as community


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

jrury said:


> ammonia is 0
> nitrate is 0
> nitrite is almost 0
> hardness is 8
> ...


Is the hardness 8 degrees, presumably (as opposed to 8 ppm)? That's fine. What is the pH?

And yes, a 20 gallon long, which is 30 inches length, is much better. This will allow for neons and another similar tetra, plus some substrate fish like a smal group of corys.


----------



## jrury (Feb 23, 2012)

Byron said:


> Is the hardness 8 degrees, presumably (as opposed to 8 ppm)? That's fine. What is the pH?
> 
> And yes, a 20 gallon long, which is 30 inches length, is much better. This will allow for neons and another similar tetra, plus some substrate fish like a smal group of corys.


yes degrees and ph is between 7 and 8 need to get the 20L soon


----------

